# 009 Live Steam



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Great fiddle ship!


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

aaawww that's cute! I want one for our 009 layout!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

.
.
*Fantastic. Absolutely fantastic !*
.
.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

yes, they are really nice gems.
Actually, that's my engine in this video.
The loco was made by Brian Caton in GB and only 50 er so were ever build. They are very rare and hard to find/get. Some more details and photos on my loco are sown at 
http://blog.waldbahner.de/en/h0e-echtdampf/


















Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't care how small it is, SWMBO would still not let me run it in the house.

But I would really really like to have one.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Danke Gerd!
Von kleinauf habe ich alles auseinander nehmen muessen,immer reingucken wie es functioniert!

Diese Locomotive ist absolut spitze!

manfred


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

fot those that have no clue how tiny this loco is - here're some photos together with my Bachmann Shay.
   

   


Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness! That is like the difference between my HLW Birney trolley and the N scale Arnold Rapido tram.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------

